# Greg Oden Workout Thread



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Just thought this would be a nice way to compile all the info on Oden's workout in one thread. 

To start off:

Welcome, Greg. 










-From Oregonlive.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Was that picture taken today or last time he came


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Today. There are some more on o-live


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

All Pictures courtesy Brent Wojahn, The Oregonian.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, Samuel. I was about to post the same.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I have to admit that (ability and size aside) I think Oden's personality would be a great fit next to Roy and Aldridge. Seems like a group that would have a lot of fun playing together.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I liked the one with Greg and Brandon. Looks like Roy is trying to get his autograph.

gatorpops


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Those must be fake photos. I don't see 5 hangers-on providing security for him and two more carrying his bags.

Nice try, O-live, but you can't fool me!

:cheers:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Where is LaMarcus?


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Olive said Lamarcus was there i guess he is just not in the picture


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Boy, do I love this!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

LaMarcus and Oden


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Oden's head looks 10 times bigger then LaMarcus' from that picture.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

bigger the head, bigger the star!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Oden's shorts are probably an actual pair of baggy jeans. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

It was weird, I watch the video of Oden and Aldridge meeting and Oden looked so much bigger. I know that they are both 7 feet tall, but Oden just looked bigger. That would be a dream front court for the next 10 - 12 years. I really like what I am seeing from Oden, I am pretty sure that he'll win over Pritchard and Allen with his workout and I'm pretty sure that his big kid attitude will do good at dinner tonight. I think that Portland is the perfect fit for Oden.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> bigger the head, bigger the star!


If that were true, HAP would not only be a 10 X All-Star........he'd be in the hall of fame!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh, this isn't the Richard Simmons workout thread? Sorry. I have trouble telling them apart.

barfo


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

and run for president


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

So, if a giant head makes someone a star, we should be looking out for Jason Kidd's son in about 15 years. Should destroy the league with that thing of his!

prunetang


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Bump. Bump.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Barrett's blog says they have 5 cameras set up to tape Oden's workout. They will post highlights and an interview sometime today.

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/hes-here.html

What I wouldn't give to be seated at the table next to Oden and KP tonight when they go out to dinner!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought they already did the dinner thing last night.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Entity said:


> I thought they already did the dinner thing last night.


Maybe they did as well, but the last paragraph of Barrett's blog says they are going Wednesday night.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Maybe they did as well, but the last paragraph of Barrett's blog says they are going Wednesday night.


I guess there really isn't a reason they couldn't.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

where do you think they will go to dinner? I say Jakes or maybe KFC!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> where do you think they will go to dinner? I say Jakes or maybe KFC!


Got to be in a private room somewhere. I mean, can you imagine them trying to do business at KFC? Maybe at one of PA's homes?

What are they having for dinner?

Re: Oden, not handsome, but nice smile, got a presence about him (aside from being huge)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

handclap problematic said:


> So, if a giant head makes someone a star, we should be looking out for Jason Kidd's son in about 15 years. Should destroy the league with that thing of his!
> 
> prunetang


http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4136


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

wonder what his childhood was like....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/varaAADgC84"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/varaAADgC84" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like hes getting his work-out on


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


>


Brandon... TO GREG!!!

Cant wait!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Entity said:


> LaMarcus and Oden


THUNDER BROTHERS!!!

PBF


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

They did not seem too impressed by the workout by the way they spoke but maybe they were trying not to give anything away. Will see what the Durant press conference sounds like


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

blazers2285 said:


> They did not seem too impressed by the workout by the way they spoke but maybe they were trying not to give anything away. Will see what the Durant press conference sounds like


That's not the impression I got.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2007/06/live_from_the_blazers_practice.html


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

blazers2285 said:


> They did not seem too impressed by the workout by the way they spoke but maybe they were trying not to give anything away. Will see what the Durant press conference sounds like


Thats just the way they do it. Close to the vest. I wouldnt try to read too much into it.

PBF


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

seems from the audio that kevIN WANTS DURANT ABOUT THE WAY HE SAID DURANT WOULD COME IN A REALLY HAVE A KILLER INSTINCT FOR THE WORK OUT. i DON'T KNOW i HOPE WE PICK ODEN


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Huh?

PBF


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

blazers2285 said:


> seems from the audio that kevIN WANTS DURANT ABOUT THE WAY HE SAID DURANT WOULD COME IN A REALLY HAVE A KILLER INSTINCT FOR THE WORK OUT. i DON'T KNOW i HOPE WE PICK ODEN


Why are you shouting?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

blazers2285 said:


> seems from the audio that kevIN WANTS DURANT ABOUT THE WAY HE SAID DURANT WOULD COME IN A REALLY HAVE A KILLER INSTINCT FOR THE WORK OUT. i DON'T KNOW i HOPE WE PICK ODEN



Funny, I didnt get that vibe at all; I think you're misquoating a little bit, but from listening to 6 clips, it really sounds like the management really digs Oden's personality, humbleness, and all-around playing ability. 

Sounds to me like, if Durant doesnt come in super-sharp for his workout, the choice is made. Durant would really have to "wow" the management in order for us to change our pick.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

blazers2285 said:


> seems from the audio that kevIN WANTS DURANT ABOUT THE WAY HE SAID DURANT WOULD COME IN A REALLY HAVE A KILLER INSTINCT FOR THE WORK OUT. i DON'T KNOW i HOPE WE PICK ODEN


He _has_ to keep saying positive things about both players, at least until they've both come to visit. Three deep breaths might be a fine idea.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

My fear is that in picking Durant, we choose to follow the Phoenix example. While they have been fairly successful, they have not been able to gain ultimate success (a championship). 

Assuming all else stays the same, Durant, Zach, LMA, Roy, Sergio/Jack would give us a good up-tempo team (with Zach maybe not being so up-tempo) but would leave is weak inside. 

LMA would be our Amare although not as good as Amare. 

Oden, on the other hand, gives us a solidifying presence from which we can build for both speed and power (which the Spurs showed they could do, slug or run).

Durant will make us good and contenders but I think the chances of a championship are much better with Oden.

Gramps...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

As long as Oden doesn't have any serious injury risks, he is the pick by far. A great big man is easily more valuable than a great wing, check out the last 20 years of NBA championships and you'll see for yourself.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crandc said:


> Re: Oden, not handsome, but nice smile, got a presence about him (aside from being huge)



Oden was born to play for the Trailblazers . . . he has the same dentist as Paul Allen. :biggrin:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

blazers2285 said:


> It seems to me from the audio that Kevin wants to pick Durant.
> There was something about the way he said Durant would come in and really have a killer instinct in the work out.
> I don't know, I hope we pick Oden


There, I fixed it.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Oden was born to play for the Trailblazers . . . he has the same dentist as Paul Allen. :biggrin:


ROFL -- dont get me started on P.Allen's teeth; you'd think for a billion-zillionare that'd he'd be able to afford vaneers, or some other type of ****. Christ, his teeth are jacked-up!! CHOO CHOO, A TRAIN WRECK JUST HAPPENED IN YO MOUTH!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

from the pritchard interview, i cannot imagine him not selecting Oden. We will see what he says about Durant, but he has to take this kid.


edit: the piece on durant kinda scares me though. don't do it, kevin.

DRAFT ODEN!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Oden was born to play for the Trailblazers . . . he has the same dentist as Paul Allen. :biggrin:


I read that Greg just had to have a ton of fillings because he has a serious sweet tooth. 

Dental floss, my man.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

After listening to the clips I am very impressed with Oden. He is a breath of fresh air to listen to. Sounds like an intelligent young mean who thinks about his answers and genuine. We all know he is a great player and sounds like a great person. Pritchard have to draft him or I could be one of the ticket holders who doesn't renew if he over think and screw this up.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I keep waiting and waiting for some video of the workout on Trailblazers.com.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Any word on how the workout went?

I was listening on the radio and Blazer reps were saying all the positives about his workout but didn't give an overall review.

One thing that worried me was someone from the Blazer organization was talking about how they love Oden's attitude . . . the person said that Oden told them after the workout he knows he can do better. The Blazer rep said they love the fact that he is humble and wants to constantly improve his game. 

I was on the phone while trying to listen to the radio so I only caught half of everything. But Oden definetly said he could have done better in the workout . . . I wonder if he had a bad workout?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Any word on how the workout went?


Yes, here's the story over at ESPN.com.



> Team owner Paul Allen, the billionaire co-founder of Microsoft, sat and watched the workout with general manager Kevin Pritchard. Several players, including Zach Randolph, Rookie of the Year Brandon Roy, and LaMarcus Aldridge also looked on.
> 
> "What came out is that he's a really good person who cared about how he did in the workout," Pritchard said. "He's a unique talent. To have an opportunity to get a kid like this is a great opportunity for this organization."
> 
> Said Allen: "Seeing Greg in person, it's not just his size, it's his amazing athleticism. You can see the potential there."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2910824


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Yes, here's the story over at ESPN.com.
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2910824



Thanks for the link


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Video's up.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/odendurant.html

Click Oden; then videos.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I like the fact that Oden felt he could have done better in his workout, and admitted as much. That tells me he's willing to be tough on himself and keep trying to get better.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Is that Corey Brewer getting stuffed?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think I've ever seen it this crowded before...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Funny quotes from Jason Fleming's article today:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22401.shtml



> On his wrist being a problem…
> “Oh no, I was doing one-handed pushups the other day. It was…pretty decent.”
> 
> About being in red and black…
> ...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Samuel, you are the best!! Where DO you get these great pictures?

That picture of Oden jumping doesn't seem terribly impressive until you notice that the guy watching him is standing on a platform about a foot off the ground. Oden looks to be about two feet higher than the platform!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

*VIDEOS GALORE FROM TODAY:*

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=oregoniannews&p=r


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Samuel, you are the best!! Where DO you get these great pictures?
> 
> That picture of Oden jumping doesn't seem terribly impressive until you notice that the guy watching him is standing on a platform about a foot off the ground. Oden looks to be about two feet higher than the platform!


www.blazers.com


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

New(?) video.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/11Q_ze837hU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/11Q_ze837hU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

brandon downin the rolls lol


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

And what if Oden isn’t selected by Portland with the first pick in the draft? “I’ll cry,” joked Oden “I don’t know. It has to happen for me to know. I will be a little disappointed because the trees are starting to grow on me. I love it out here”

On the 29th I'll plant a new tree in my backyard. Eat your heart out Lewis & Clark...I'll name it Gregorious Odenous. :clap:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

If Oden has a so-called "knee problem", why isnt he wearing even a brace? I think that garbage about his back and knee are just that, garbage.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> THUNDER BROTHERS!!!
> 
> PBF


yeah I came up with that nickname and wow does it just feel right!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Samuel, those photos are awesome! Thanks for posting them.

Can we just right now cancel Kevin Durant's workout? What's the use? Oden looks tremendous, and just looks like a beast. That photo of him jumping to test his vertical is pretty insane.
Nice to see Brandon, LaMarcus and EVEN Zach there.

Tell David Stern that we've already made our selection and Seattle is officially on the clock. I'll cry if we don't pick Oden.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

that hook shot looks a lot like wilts or kareems


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> On the 29th I'll plant a new tree in my backyard. Eat your heart out Lewis & Clark...I'll name it Gregorious Odenous. :clap:


:clap2:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Zach looks like he's gained a bit of weight.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Zach looks like he's gained a bit of weight.


I agree, he looks like he gained some weight. Maybe he started using Darius' diet.?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> Zach looks like he's gained a bit of weight.


Didn't look that way to me. Zach's always had a chubby face. And even if he has put on a few lbs - it's the offeason, let him relax (so long as he comes into training camp lean and mean...). 

Those are great photos. Oden's sounding like a real keeper.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I thought the same thing about Zach. Added a few pounds and some forearm tats. Wrist surgery recovery must have afforded him some time off.

I love that pic of Oden on the vertical reach test. They just had to find the shortest guy in the building to hold the pole.

Dan


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


>


Zach's new party buddy? 

Looks like he's not going anywhere. heh


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Oden's lack of confidence scares me, and it should scare you.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

"But that aint the best part, Paul. You know what she told me when she finally woke up?"

barfo


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blazed said:


> Oden's lack of confidence scares me, and it should scare you.


Oden's realistic self-assessment and desire to improve thrill me, and it should thrill you.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Blazed said:


> Oden's lack of confidence scares me, and it should scare you.



Doesn't scare me a bit. He has always said things like that. He just has a slight self-depricating humor, like me, or like...um... Conan O'brian. If you read any interviews with him from his highschool days, he says the same kind of things, like: "I don't think I am that great", or "It is someone else on the team that makes it a winner, or is the driving force", or "I was scared to go up against 'so and so'". Those are all obviously paraphrased by me....
But, seriously, go read through some old interviews. If it wasn't a problem then, then why is it a problem now? After making those remarks, Oden went on to completely terrorize all of his competition. I see no reason for that part to change either!

prunetang


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I know Zach has a chubby face naturally, it just looks a little more poofy is all.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

based off his compliments of Sabonis there is no way the Blazers can pass on him.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Just to reiterate my point about Oden's humble nature and his self depricating ways, here are a couple of excerpts from highschool interviews I found at http://www.gregoden.com/gregoden070605.php




#1_"Somebody told me it was just like every year, there has to be that special player," Greg Oden says. "You got LeBron [James], you got Josh Smith, you got Dwight Howard and then you got O.J. Mayo, a grade younger than me. You have to have somebody in my grade. 

"I'll take the pressure, but I know I have a lot to improve on. I just want to work on my game and be the best player I can be because I know I'm nowhere on the list with those guys. Those guys are great. Me, I'm just an average player who's a 7-foot guy." _




#2_"To wit, here's an exchange I had with him Thursday night after Oden posted 24 points, 13 rebounds and three blocks in a 103-83 win over the USA Red team: 

Me: "You seem to play with more confidence than you did last summer. Do you feel more confident?" 

Greg: "You always feel confident when you have great players around you. For me, just being on this team is a confidence booster. If I mess up, I know my teammates have got me." 

Me: "But individually, do you feel more confident?" 

Greg: "I don't know. My teammates help me out so much. It's all them." 

Me: "Are you the best player here?" 

Greg: "No. Far from it." 

Me: "Come on." 

Greg: "No, really. There are a lot of good players here. My whole team is better than me." 

Me: "I have a hard time believing you really think that." 

Greg: "Look at it this way. If a guy can dribble, I say he's better than me. I can't dribble that well. If a guy can shoot, I think he's better than me because I'm not a good shooter. I'm just a big body, so until I can do those things, I won't be the best player." 

Me: "Don't all great players have to believe they're the best player on the court?" 

Greg: "All great players think different. A great player has his own mindset of what he wants to do." _


What did he do after saying these things? Dominate. 
Hearing him say the same sorts of things now should be no different. It is just his nature.

prunetang


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=ap-trailblazers-oden&prov=ap&type=lgns

After his workout with Portland, Oden was asked whether he likened himself more to Shaquille O'Neal or Bill Russell. Without hesitation he answered," Russell." 

"Ten fingers, 11 rings," he explained.

I think Greg is getting personal.:biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/nbaradio/radio_itp_pritchard_0620.asx

KP's interview with NBA Radio about Greg's workout. 

Compares Oden's humility to Duncan's. Nice comments on Oden's offense, and future.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From Chad Ford:



> Oden stumbles in Portland
> posted: Friday, June 22, 2007
> 
> Here's the latest I'm hearing from around the league ...
> ...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

"Oden said he doesn't care much whether he goes to Portland or Seattle. Per the league's collective bargaining agreement, the difference in rookie salary scale between the top pick and the second pick is $3.855 million versus $3.476 million, with a similar difference next year. The first two years of the contracts are guaranteed." 



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...Ne3u8vLYF?slug=ap-odenstour&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FRgLyKehpug"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FRgLyKehpug" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/media/sonics/oden_070622.mp3

Interview from Sonics.


----------

